# 55 Nomad



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

I started another project, I think this makes about eight of them. I've always like the 55 shoeboxes and this is about the only way I'll get one. I ordered an AMT 1/16th scale which was warped bad, no returns, any way I ordered another and this one wasn't much better so.. it's modification time. Chop the top, blown hemi, lowered syspension etc..... 








The warps








a bit of cutting and aligning
























I ordered one of these off evilbay for parts ...this was also garbage as it has only one front tire (kinda need two) the rear tires are "really" thin and the engine disintegrated.








This is kinda the look I'm shooting for








so I ordered this also and got the engine I need and a front syspension I can modify but the tires and rims just won't do.








Now I have "most" of the parts I need and enough evergreen left from previous projects to scratch build most of what I need.

However I'd really like a set of front tires from a 1/16th funny car, any car, and possibly a set of rears with some kind of tread on them. I can cast the one good front I have and make resins and cast a rear, make some kind of tread and recast BUT if any of you out there have some your willing to part with please let me know I'd be very appreciative. Post or pm me with what you got and need for them.. Thanks
Dave


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Dave621955 said:


> ...I've always like the 55 shoeboxes and this is about the only way I'll get one...


_Now_ you're talkin'! If money were no object and I could afford any car ever built, the '55 Nomad would be at the top of the list. Things being what they are, the AMT 1/25 scale kit in my stash is probably as close as I'll ever get.

I wish I could help you with the tires, but I got nuthin'.


----------



## RLCarlos (Dec 25, 2006)

That's impressive! It almost looks like a 'Jimmy Flintstone' car.:thumbsup:


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

I couldn't find another set of front tires without spending another $75 so with a bit of begging I had a set resin cast, I have to learn how to do that.. I took the chrome off the rims, I'll spray them aluminum.








I've decided to use the chassis from the street charger and just do a bunch of modifying.
notice the resin cast tires 

















With the tires and wheels on (temporary) you can see how the ride will be.








You can sort of see how the back interior will look like with the tubs. I have a bunch of clean up and detailing to do in there but it's a start








and how the engine will look like..








To be continued.....


----------



## dge467 (Jul 6, 2012)

Nice work! It is wild man!


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

This thing is wicked, wicked cool!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks for the comments guys, it's been fun so far... I did a little bit more on the rear syspension between working on the Bismarck, Christmas stuff and watching the Vikings!!!!
















I'll have to admit that this project is a becomming a bit more involved that I'd planned.

By the way all, I'm not very happy with the new and improved photobucket. Are there any other photo shareing sites out there that are more user friendly. It seems like when a company upgrades something to make it easier to use it's only easier for the person who wrote the program.

Dave


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

If I had a hat it would be off to you. I have seen a number of smaller scale mods like this but nothing in this scale. And it looks great!!!!


----------



## Skymnky261 (Sep 1, 2012)

I like the stance that has,,,nice drag wagon!


----------

